

RichEditor – A Rich Text WYSIWYG Editor for Android - wasabeef
https://github.com/wasabeef/richeditor-android

======
scoopr
Interesting, the gist of the implementation seems to be

    
    
        public class RichEditor extends WebView 
    

and some js to set the styling of ranges, etc.

------
72deluxe
Looks interesting; I wonder if it suffers with horrific word-wrapping lag like
all the other editors in Android? If I type an SMS, anything approaching 3 SMS
length causes slowdowns on my 2014 Note 10.1.

The same happens with Gmail - try replying to an email and write a few
paragraphs and observe the horrific slowdowns, which I can only attribute to
an inefficient word-wrapping algorithm?

I can only wonder if they only expect you to write tiny emails?

Using it on my Motorola Xoom was a nightmare.

Anyway, I'm going to grab the sample and have a look.

